# Rap shit the bed... do you agree?



## h8popo (Oct 2, 2008)

Alot of these new artist to come about the past few years are just plain crap. I cant it anymore. lil wayne and that shit sound.... fucking please. does anyone feel me here? mid to late 90s hip was the best. ahhhhhhh those sweet sounds. does anyone agree with me here?


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 2, 2008)

Fuck no Weezy is the shit... It's all the faggots using voice synthesizers like t-pain that are ruining rap.


----------



## reservoir dog (Oct 5, 2008)

Kinda agree wit you man Warren G was dashit!
I like a lot of todays stuff too though...but you
can't beat da Old Skool


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Oct 5, 2008)

h8popo said:


> Alot of these new artist to come about the past few years are just plain crap. I cant it anymore. lil wayne and that shit sound.... fucking please. does anyone feel me here? mid to late 90s hip was the best. ahhhhhhh those sweet sounds. *does anyone agree with me here?*


100% in agreement.

All the old stuff from the 90's was much better than today's garbage. Rap used to be about reality, coming up, doing what you gotta do. Today's music is whack, and it's all about spending money and having fancy things that most average people cannot afford. Of course that lifestyle was always a reference in rap, but these days it's just "blah blah blah" and none of it comes even close to reality.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

The Sugar Hill gang MOTHERFUCKER.................. Hell yea .. Hip hop, a hibby hopp and you dont stop rocking, Say Up jump the boogie ...............Gangsta.................. ONE ........................HOLLA


----------



## heisman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

whoa u guys are crazy dont u like a little dance music, get the fuck outta here, most new artist make a dance then a song its crazy I remember a time when rap was the reality TV without the directors i agree 100 percent 2002 to the present rap sucks i dont want to tell my about Gucci Mane or Solulja Boy and say that was music, that is the type of music that makes a culture like hip-hop seem like a stinkin Diet Fab


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 5, 2008)

ur a retard...lil wayne is seriously the best rapper alive....my fav is 2pac...but if lil wayne died today...he would be more famous than even 2pac or biggie


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

Eminem was a awesome writer and rapper ,
Kid Rock Is ok,
Tupak, was a very talented guy.
but that rapping granny is the BOMB


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 5, 2008)

What about the dudes who do "soldier boy" and the ones who did "walk it out" and also the song with the motorcycle dance? Who are these fuckers, why do all their songs sound the same, and why don't I remember any of their names. Rap used to mean something because it was a rebellion against "the man" now it is mainstream and all they rap about is the usual. Its at a low point. Conflicts in human life make the most interesting songs.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

lollipop.....................................................


----------



## h8popo (Oct 5, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> ur a retard...lil wayne is seriously the best rapper alive....my fav is 2pac...but if lil wayne died today...he would be more famous than even 2pac or biggie



He is a joke... im from NY, that southern shit dont fly up here. dont even make sense. just rambles bullshit... there is no talent anymore. I dont wanna hear about your millions you spend like a retard and your huge rims and look dumb as shit.


----------



## korvette1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

h8popo said:


> He is a joke... im from NY, that southern shit dont fly up here. dont even make sense. just rambles bullshit... there is no talent anymore. I dont wanna hear about your millions you spend like a retard and your huge rims and look dumb as shit.


rollin on 2 - 4's Got some new shoes and a gold grill.. HOLLA


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

There's already a thread about this.

that southern shit don't make sense? So T.I. for one don't make any sense? 

Damn People like T.i. all over the waves up there with that hov track.

neway, alot of the new shit is pure shit straight up.


----------



## h8popo (Oct 5, 2008)

Im not sayin they all suck... but a good chunk of them...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2008)

oh ite it kind of sounded like that.


----------



## h8popo (Oct 5, 2008)

outkast, Goodie Mob, and Luda are some of my favs...


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

Hip hop is still alive, but there are many ruining it. Lil wayne is a talented artist yes, but his rap is bubble gum! 2pac shit was real hip hop! Biggy real hip hop! My personal favorite rapper is Mac Dre. A lot of people don't like his shit or thinks its stupid, but I'm from the bay so I really felt his music! But movin on. Tech N9ne is a great artist, this is a real ninja! alotta his shit is funny or off the wall, but his "series" songs are deep! From abortion to racism, Tech covers it all. A very well rounded artist. On another note, I agree with some of the previous posters, the early mid to late 90's shit was the best! 2pac. E-40, Mac Dre, Messy Marv, San Quinn, Dogg pound, Ice Cube! The luniz! Biggy! Outkast! many others!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

i thought there was already an i hate rap thread...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 9, 2008)

i spend a lot of time listening to old school and there is some decent new stuff but its just harder to find anymore.


----------



## BlowinDro (Oct 9, 2008)

h8popo said:


> Alot of these new artist to come about the past few years are just plain crap. I cant it anymore. lil wayne and that shit sound.... fucking please. does anyone feel me here? mid to late 90s hip was the best. ahhhhhhh those sweet sounds. does anyone agree with me here?


Now I'm tired of everybody saying that same ole shit! I can tell you're a HATIN NY nigga. Now don't get offended right off cause I AGREE there's alot of fake ass niggas like Soldier Boy and the other dumb shit 'dance' rappers, that are makin a single a year and think they're the shit. 

HOWEVER, you're way off talkin bout Weezy like that! I have been a fan since way back so I aint one of these new dickriders but you need to get your shit straight! Weezy aint new! You ever heard of the Hot Boyz? He's been spittin fire since he was 15! OH, and he just sold a MILLION records in a week. NOW, to move on to HATIN ON THE SOUTH. The Dirty South is runnin shit right now, and will continue to until the rest of these artists can pick their swag up. Secondly, the south has been droppin the realist shit for a while. 3-6 Mafia, Bun B, Pimp C, Outkast, Ludacris, TI, Jeezy, DJ screw and the whole screwed up click... But just cause I'm from and like the south doesn't mean I don't like and respect great artists like J-Z,Eminem,and Pac. You should drop your prejudices. REAL RECOGNIZE REAL!
What you like is just a matter of opinion but don't say we in the south don't have the shit because record sales and the majority of people would say otherwise.


----------



## BlowinDro (Oct 9, 2008)

It's also weird that you hate on the south but say that Outkast and Luda are good. Cause they are the south! 
Also, I don't like the fucking robot voice any more than the next nigga but you have to realize that it aint 1990 any more. Hip hop has evolved and has taken a different path but that doesn't mean that it isn't real. People are just trying different things. I have love for old school and new school. Some of my favorites are Cypress Hill and Too Short. I like gangsta shit and weed smokin shit. If I needed to learn life lessons or be sad I'd listen to country. haha

To me what you are doing reminds me of my dumb uncle. You'd rather drive a piece of shit beat down truck because it's domestic (real) then drive a new and improved import that gets better gas mileage. Some people think because something was great in the prime years of their life that it is still great, when in reality there are (different) newer and better choices. I hope you get the analogy. Peace


----------



## berbonber (Oct 9, 2008)

maybe you should check the UK rap out particualrly the underground scene

YouTube - Skinnyman-Fuck the hook


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ the uk has rappers....thats halarious


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

that fool has one gold tooth!! skinnyman - Google Image Search


----------



## berbonber (Oct 11, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> ^^ the uk has rappers....thats halarious


whats funny about that? i find your narrow mindedness rather funny to be honest


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 11, 2008)

its funny cause ive never heard of a uk rapper...i didnt know there were black people over there..lol..and it is pretty funny..not to u..cause ur prolly from the uk...........ive yet in my life to see someone bumping down tha road to a uk rapper


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 11, 2008)

im juss messin with u though...im sure evry one in the UK are straight up gangsters....i wouldnt want to be caught up in the UK ghetto....the UK represents....hardcore


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 11, 2008)

hes not black man didnt you look at the pics haha


----------



## berbonber (Oct 11, 2008)

raps about music not ghettos and gangsters not only are you narrow minded but youre also immature, well done friend well done


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 11, 2008)

OH SHIT......RUN..here come some UK thugs......lol


----------



## berbonber (Oct 11, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> OH SHIT......RUN..here come some UK thugs......lol


yeah, if you say so mate =/


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 11, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> ur a retard...lil wayne is seriously the best rapper alive....my fav is 2pac...but if lil wayne died today...he would be more famous than even 2pac or biggie


wtf, most retarded comment ever. white old suburbanites knew who the fuck 2pac was before he was even murdered/faked his own death/whatever you believe. the same can't be said about weezy.


----------



## MasterNuggets (Oct 11, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> ur a retard...lil wayne is seriously the best rapper alive....my fav is 2pac...but if lil wayne died today...he would be more famous than even 2pac or biggie


ROFL HAVE YOU EVER LISTENED TO LIL WAYNES LYRICS THEY ARE SHIT
PURE SHIT
PURE SHIT
PURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHIT

i could write better lyrics than lil wayne hes a faggot what straight man puts a teardrop next to his eye thats some fucking lil emo girl fag shit fuck lil wayne im sick of all these fuckin tards thinking lil wayne is good lil wayne sucks dick listen to some real shit.. lil wayne cant even be considered rap.. his shit would sound better without him in it and just the instrumentals. u wanna see some real lyrics look at emenem or mobb deep.. immortal technique.. those are some hardcore motherfuckers that know what theyre tryin to say and get it out in the illest lyrics ull ever hear


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 11, 2008)

wow....i didnt know there were so many lame ppl on this site....lil wayne is the shit and i guaruntee if he died his popularity would sky rocket...u guys are prolly old as fuck.. so u dont know shit....i dont care wut yall say...in FLA we bumb that shit all day ....and hyphy..by the look of your avatar..u should be listening to some kinda of jungle caveman tribe music


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2008)

haha lil wayne doesnt even wtire his own raps, get off the niggaz nuts shit


----------



## ineedahit (Oct 11, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> wow....i didnt know there were so many lame ppl on this site....lil wayne is the shit and i guaruntee if he died his popularity would sky rocket...u guys are prolly old as fuck.. so u dont know shit....i dont care wut yall say...in FLA we bumb that shit all day ....and hyphy..by the look of your avatar..u should be listening to some kinda of jungle caveman tribe music


 
jungle caveman tribe music....fucking ROFL ....haha..thats hilarious


----------



## h8popo (Oct 11, 2008)

MasterNuggets said:


> ROFL HAVE YOU EVER LISTENED TO LIL WAYNES LYRICS THEY ARE SHIT
> PURE SHIT
> PURE SHIT
> PURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHIT
> ...




Yes! this guy knows what im talking about! hahahha. In the words of Rude Jude on Shade 45, "Hip Hop to me right now, is like seeing your very first true love turning tricks on the corner, doing anything it can for a buck!!!"


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 11, 2008)

h8popo...did u take that pic in ur avatar urself or get it off the web...i swear i seen that sign before...pottsville is in arkansas...that might be a diff one though


----------



## h8popo (Oct 11, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> h8popo...did u take that pic in ur avatar urself or get it off the web...i swear i seen that sign before...pottsville is in arkansas...that might be a diff one though


took it myself... its on I-81 south in PA. I did a lot of work down in PA, so i would see the sign alot. i think its around mile marker 125. hahaa. We geek everytime we see it.


----------



## THCinmysystem (Oct 11, 2008)

tru tru...its a diff one then..when i would visit my dad in arkansas i would see the pottsville sign all the time...lol

haha..i juss seen the top signn...shamokin pott


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

The funny thing here is none of you have any clue what hip hop is except maybe a few of you.Real original hip hop was made in all kinds of varieties from sampling funk and blues to creating phat riffs on real instruments like guitars,bass guitars,live drums not sampled or synthesized drums.90% of today's so called "hip hop" is re sampled loops from the good old school shit
or just plain synthesized crap,and on top of that kids these days have shit for taste when it comes to music usually limiting them self from different genres of music.I'm surprised cypress hill has not been mentioned,they are a good group and produce good beats,along with tons of other groups that have not been mentioned.And the tear drop under the eye is a symbol that you killed some body,which i very doubtfully believe lil gay he did


----------



## ineedahit (Oct 11, 2008)

a teardrop does not juss mean that u killed someone..it means u killed someone, or u spent time in prison,or you lost a loved one...which he lost his dad...get ur facts straight


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

ineedahit said:


> a teardrop does not juss mean that u killed someone..it means u killed someone, or u spent time in prison,or you lost a loved one...which he lost his dad...get ur facts straight


"
When they were first worn they meant that the wearer had been incarcerated and or killed someone while in or out of prison. As times have changed however, the teardrop has come to symbolize a friend or fellow gang member or family member that has died while the wearer is incarcerated."See if you have been around you would see thats what it originally meant I'm sry i forgot the prison part,and the fact that majority of the mexican mafia,and arian brother hood wear it cause they do really kill people and dont claim it for pussy style credit.And if you read above its when your incarcerated and somwon dies that you put it on,u just dont slap it on cause somwon died from your gang or w/eSo you get your facts straight little homeboy


----------



## logos52 (Oct 13, 2008)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> 100% in agreement.
> 
> All the old stuff from the 90's was much better than today's garbage. Rap used to be about reality, coming up, doing what you gotta do. Today's music is whack, and it's all about spending money and having fancy things that most average people cannot afford. Of course that lifestyle was always a reference in rap, but these days it's just "blah blah blah" and none of it comes even close to reality.


Like he said the old skool had soul made me feel like growing up 
in a shity *neighborhood cant stop you from making it.*


----------



## Yeah (Oct 14, 2008)

Today's rap doesn't suck, you just have to get off your lazy ass and look for the good stuff. There's tons more artists out there today than there were 10-20 years ago, so naturally there's going to be tons more horrible artists. Don't get me wrong, the 90's were a great time for hip-hop, but don't diss the people putting out great music from the current times just because you don't want to find any good shit.

Wayne has some considerably "deep" rhymes, but he still makes money, hence lollipop. I encourage all of you to check out OnSMASH and our very own Mastakoosh's thread if you truly love hip hop. Decide what YOU do and don't like, but I assure you, you WILL find something that you like from today if you look for it. You have internet, use it!

Feel free to contribute!
https://www.rollitup.org/music/40844-kooshs-throwback-classics-fire-joints.html


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont know man, as a musician I like rap now, I liked it back in the day too, but for different reasons, I like that instraments and actual music is becoming more popular in hip-hop, but definetly some rappers out there fucking shit up... but theres about 5 people out there doing what they do realll well!


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Today's rap doesn't suck, you just have to get off your lazy ass and look for the good stuff. There's tons more artists out there today than there were 10-20 years ago, so naturally there's going to be tons more horrible artists. Don't get me wrong, the 90's were a great time for hip-hop, but don't diss the people putting out great music from the current times just because you don't want to find any good shit.
> 
> Wayne has some considerably "deep" rhymes, but he still makes money, hence lollipop. I encourage all of you to check out OnSMASH and our very own Mastakoosh's thread if you truly love hip hop. Decide what YOU do and don't like, but I assure you, you WILL find something that you like from today if you look for it. You have internet, use it!
> 
> ...


I agree there is still good rap/hip hop....But there just is not that vibe you used see back in the day...


----------



## maryjanelover (Oct 20, 2008)

h8popo said:


> Alot of these new artist to come about the past few years are just plain crap. I cant it anymore. lil wayne and that shit sound.... fucking please. does anyone feel me here? mid to late 90s hip was the best. ahhhhhhh those sweet sounds. does anyone agree with me here?


i agree 100% man...the last good rap cd i remember buying was get rich or die trying....and that was years ago...........dont get me wrong theres some great songs that have come out in the last few years, just not as many.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Today's rap doesn't suck, you just have to get off your lazy ass and look for the good stuff. There's tons more artists out there today than there were 10-20 years ago, so naturally there's going to be tons more horrible artists. Don't get me wrong, the 90's were a great time for hip-hop, but don't diss the people putting out great music from the current times just because you don't want to find any good shit.
> 
> Wayne has some considerably "deep" rhymes, but he still makes money, hence lollipop. I encourage all of you to check out OnSMASH and our very own Mastakoosh's thread if you truly love hip hop. Decide what YOU do and don't like, but I assure you, you WILL find something that you like from today if you look for it. You have internet, use it!
> 
> ...


 my homie yeah. many different kinds of hip hop in this thread. if you like 90's then post it, new shit then post it.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 20, 2008)

or we could just keep making threads hating on different music thats always fun...


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, rap sucks. Little lame shouldn't even be mentioned in the same sentence with rap or hip hop. 

Only the old school artists who were droppin back in the day have released anything worth listening to recently. Underground stuff is cool though.

Check out a couple of my playlists, non mainstream bullshit and dope old schoolers only...

sickness - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM

old school - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM

Also, Madlib started droppin after 2000, one of my favorites. Raps about the green. Also applies a voice filter, and raps on the track with himself like an altar ego.

madlib and quasimoto - MP3 Music Streams on IMEEM


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 21, 2008)

h8popo said:


> Alot of these new artist to come about the past few years are just plain crap. I cant it anymore. lil wayne and that shit sound.... fucking please. does anyone feel me here? mid to late 90s hip was the best. ahhhhhhh those sweet sounds. does anyone agree with me here?


 
I have to disagree.. I think it's all shit though to be honest.. whats wrong with learning an instrument and how to sing? Maybe write a song instead of stealing the plot of a movie and inserting yourself as the main character or just writing a story? Does anybody else not see the lack of ability it takes to actually be a rapper? If you have an extinsive vocabulary and are up to date on slang, then anybody can write a rap song.. and if you have a computer and the proper software you can make rap music...

I'm more into R&B and soul asfar as that genre goes... I'd much rather hear some Teddy Pendergrass or hitops than I had lil wayne or lil weezy or the newest lil.. whoever he may be... Rap reminds me of 80's hair metal.. it found a formula for it's music, and a place with the party scene.. but the real fans don;t give a shit... Tupac was as good as any form of rap is ever gonna get.. and he's gone... everything else is repackaged over processed shit... same goes for the rock scene.. 

If you sound like Nickleback who sounds like fuel who sounds like Creed who sounds like PearlJam.. then you're in... very few bands are comming forward with something good to offer.. instead of hearing the latest efforts from good bands.. you hear my chemical romance and seether and bands that sound like them.. so it's all just one big blur on the radio...


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 21, 2008)

did you just compare Creed to Pearl Jam? this thread is going nowhere why do people insist on continually making them


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 22, 2008)

rap aint dieing....wayne sold a mill in a week, 50 is droppin his new joint, em's droppin his new joint, kanye, ....

if you aint feeling the commercial shit theres still plenty of dope underground comming out.... Madlib is still KILLIN shit...Cannibal Ox is reuniting....

and about weezy being garbage..u crazy...i was feeling weezy since Tha Block Iz Hot back when you were probably still bumpin Sugar Ray and Mambo Number 5...listen to his older tracks like Shine and tell me he's garbage...."Now lets talk about this ice that im carryin, all these carrots like im a fuckin vegetarian"....to be honest hot boyz and cash money woulda been shit without weezy and i always knew he would be runnin the game one day...

rap aint dead its takin a new direction...cats aint being super lyrical anymore because they would rather make dance tracks, yeeeeeeeeh, and can you blame em? thats where all the moneys at...i dont understand how you say rap is dead when its owned and still owns the music industry for like 10 yrs now?..


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 22, 2008)

> and about weezy being garbage..u crazy...i was feeling weezy since[/b]
> 
> Wow, I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 22, 2008)

if u like to dance you cant help but get high and bump it tho


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 23, 2008)

maryjanelover said:


> i agree 100% man...the last good rap cd i remember buying was get rich or die trying....and that was years ago...........dont get me wrong theres some great songs that have come out in the last few years, just not as many.


get rich or die trying..wtf


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 23, 2008)

I like whatever music i think is good...lol
I love lil wayne, t-pain, kayne etc.... rap and hip-hop makes you feel like your on top of the world, make you feel like your the shit.
I also love phish, jack johnson, slightly stoopid, guster etc. this music make me love life.. lol that sounds gay but its true.
I also love sound tribe sector nine, bassnectar, the glitch mob etc. techno/electronica just feels good listening to.


----------



## guudbud (Oct 26, 2008)

I listen to rap back in middle school and through highschool which after I turned to pantera,metallica,slipknot,etc.. real music with artist that ALL have a actual talent. anyways todays "rap" is not about the actual art of being a fuckin mc it's about a stupid look,swagger whatever you want to call that B.S.... there were many back in my day that had skill and krs one was one of my fav but to me after the whole biggie 2pac thing Is when I felt rap had taken a wrap. there are some semi old skoolers still at it but there just trying to go with whats hot and sucks imop... 
I watched vh1 hip hop honors a couple weeks back and enjoyed watching cypresshill,too short,slickrick,scarface, too many to list lol.. anyways It took me back and had me tuned in, those that were there and alive still had it and more than anyone of these kids now i tell you what!!!...WOOOOTTT


----------



## guudbud (Oct 26, 2008)

Killa Man said:


> rap aint dieing....wayne sold a mill in a week, 50 is droppin his new joint, em's droppin his new joint, kanye, ....
> 
> if you aint feeling the commercial shit theres still plenty of dope underground comming out.... Madlib is still KILLIN shit...Cannibal Ox is reuniting....
> 
> ...


are you talking about that little skinny predator looking mutha fucker? the one that "trys" to sing but his voice cracks and can't carry a note? the fag that "trys" to play a guitar but fails worse than my 2 year old? the queer that always has a styrofoam cup in his hand but has millions and can't buy a real cup? That takes talent to look like a absolute doche bag... he sold a mill cause retards buy his bullshit! 
50 cent same beats rehashed, says the same shit over and over and when he can't come up with anything he fills in the blank with a ggggg g-unit! fag, eminem fell off before he even got on.. the end


----------



## h8popo (Oct 27, 2008)

guudbud said:


> are you talking about that little skinny predator looking mutha fucker? the one that "trys" to sing but his voice cracks and can't carry a note? the fag that "trys" to play a guitar but fails worse than my 2 year old? the queer that always has a styrofoam cup in his hand but has millions and can't buy a real cup? That takes talent to look like a absolute doche bag... he sold a mill cause retards buy his bullshit!
> 50 cent same beats rehashed, says the same shit over and over and when he can't come up with anything he fills in the blank with a ggggg g-unit! fag, eminem fell off before he even got on.. the end



lol lol lol ....skinny predator lookin mutha fucka. lol, oh my god, i cant take it. that is the funniest shit i have heard in a while.


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 27, 2008)

guudbud said:


> are you talking about that little skinny predator looking mutha fucker? the one that "trys" to sing but his voice cracks and can't carry a note? the fag that "trys" to play a guitar but fails worse than my 2 year old? the queer that always has a styrofoam cup in his hand but has millions and can't buy a real cup? That takes talent to look like a absolute doche bag... he sold a mill cause retards buy his bullshit!
> 50 cent same beats rehashed, says the same shit over and over and when he can't come up with anything he fills in the blank with a ggggg g-unit! fag, eminem fell off before he even got on.. the end


Eminem really is not a bad rapper,he can flow pretty well and has good beats well up to the marshall mathers lp then it kinda went downhill,as for the skinny predator muther fucker yea its crap,the old school shit was good back when they used live instruments,sampled numerous artist from funk to blues to rock 
and could scratch and spin plus lay down lyrics.


----------



## Fouisgras (Oct 27, 2008)

And this is why Lupe Fiasco is the best.

Lollipop is a sick joke.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

the crap that is famous today is all hip-pop, that's right it's officially a genre so those people who think they rap the gutta g shit speak 4 the people are actually in that category.

i used to have hope for wayne and georgia bush gave me a little more but he never got better, he never expaded he's topics orput he's skills to more thn, pussy, money, drugs) (my life dosen't even qualify the chorus he put dwn was solid but the game was horrible every other sentece was ___________________like_____________________)
lil wayne started that bullshit

hip hop still lives, but it's on life support

i don'tn have anything against DJ unk he's exactly what he's name says a DJ, to get the club hype, and he understands he's hip pop, to add to that hough he's beats all sound very cookie cutter

soulja boy however is just plain bullshit, just really bad bullshit he put a serious amount of clips into hip hops already sprayed up body

if u want hip-HOP rap lyricism, nas (illmatic and stillmatic are fucking hall of fame material), raekwon, T.i (he's the best mainstream rapper out), cassidy (great with he's words), lupe fiasco, immortal rechnique, jedi mind tricks, kanye west (that last song he made though is actually rock or electronica no matter how you put it)
the list goes on for a while u just gotta look for it and don't expect everyone to know what your talking about when u mention alot of these people


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

guudbud said:


> are you talking about that little skinny predator looking mutha fucker? the one that "trys" to sing but his voice cracks and can't carry a note? the fag that "trys" to play a guitar but fails worse than my 2 year old? the queer that always has a styrofoam cup in his hand but has millions and can't buy a real cup? That takes talent to look like a absolute doche bag... he sold a mill cause retards buy his bullshit!
> 50 cent same beats rehashed, says the same shit over and over and when he can't come up with anything he fills in the blank with a ggggg g-unit! fag, eminem fell off before he even got on.. the end


lol u were fuckin ridin lol


----------



## Bongsaway (Oct 28, 2008)

Main stream rap has shit the bed for a long time. the only mainstreamers hot right now are game lil wayne, T.I. Kanye, Lupe Jeezy Shawty Lo and after that it go's down hill quick.. now there is what I like to call Alternative rap like Atmosphere as well as Common and artists like them who are doing great things for Rap but nobody really listens to a whole lot of them... my advice go to Itunes and check out Atmosphere and all the rap that is like Atmosphere and you will be pleasantly suprised and refreshed.. but I agree Mainstream Rap has been aweful people sale out and get told what to do and it all sounds the same very cookie cutter.


----------



## Bongsaway (Oct 28, 2008)

O yea and of course Nas and Jay Z Ice Cube and anybody from that Era including Snoop Biggie Dre Pac are always gonna be off the hook as everyone knows... sorry for the double post


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> OH SHIT......RUN..here come some UK thugs......lol


it's really not cool to be or even have thugs.


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 28, 2008)

oh and check out Gucci Mane, this dude is a beats....i think the problem with rap is too many people jumped on hiphops dick when it blew up in the late 90s and now that its changing its losing some of the badnwagon fans...true hip hop heads can appreciate cats like gucci man, ti, ace hood, and young jeezy....the dirty south shit has been running hip hop for a while now....

ps. i wasnt feeling soulja booy either till i seen this shit...lol 

YouTube - Soulja Boy Tell 'Em - 32 Bars ** Freestyle **


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 28, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> ^^ the uk has rappers....thats halarious


bruh u're beign really ignorant right now people wpuld say that apart frm miami FL dosen't have thugs but we both know that to be false right? when u think england ghetto's think new york ghetto's with more knives (i've lived both places both in projects so u can't say shit 2 me)

London in it'sself is asbout 20% black itself so that throws ur "no black people in england" out the window (i'm black and i was born there'

and u shouldn't be scared of an england thugs? who do u think is moving product out there? who do u think is mocing the coke, weed, speed, and ecrasy? THUGS!!!

really when people say that shit like that i just want them to go back to my english hood and shout that as loud as they can and see what happens

and i don't blame an american rap listener to not like british rap but i do want to tear a new one to people who say shit like it's funny when if u listen to the words u would realize they are on soem deep shit

seriously bruh don't say ignorant shit ignorance is what stared gang wars, wars, beefs etc.


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 28, 2008)

Bongsaway said:


> Main stream rap has shit the bed for a long time. the only mainstreamers hot right now are game lil wayne, T.I. Kanye, Lupe Jeezy Shawty Lo and after that it go's down hill quick..



You're saying rap shit the bed, then list the mainstream rappers that are responsible for shitting the bed?

Little Wayne, TI, Kanye, this is the bunch of tired lameasses that make radio rap not worth listening to. This is what we're talking about in this thread.

I remember turning on the radio and hearing Bone Thugs, Nas, Tupac, and Warren G all in a row... Cypress Hill, Luniz... Turn it on today and all you hear is whack ass pieces of shit like Little Wayne and TI, no talent lameasses.

Rap shit the bed, then poured gas on it and burned the shit up...


----------



## Yeah (Oct 29, 2008)

MountainSmoker said:


> You're saying rap shit the bed, then list the mainstream rappers that are responsible for shitting the bed?
> 
> Little Wayne, TI, Kanye, this is the bunch of tired lameasses that make radio rap not worth listening to. This is what we're talking about in this thread.
> 
> ...


Maybe you have some issues with your past. If you like Bone Thugs, Nas, Tupac, Warren G, Cypress Hill, and the Luniz, then listen to them. Fuck the radio, everyone knows that it's been garbage for years. 

I don't agree with you calling Kanye and TI "lameasses" either. Download an album or 2 and give it a listen before you diss it. It doesn't cost you anything. If you have a problem with every rapper out today then maybe you need to stick with your fucking old school shit, or just find a new genre. 

I'm not saying old school sucks, I'm saying that it irritates me when people disrespect an entire genre when they won't open their ears to hear half of it.


----------



## drewsb420 (Oct 29, 2008)

brotha lynch is the sickest rapper


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 29, 2008)

> I'm not saying old school sucks, I'm saying that it irritates me when people disrespect an entire genre when they won't open their ears to hear half of it.


What genre am I bad mouthing? Hip hop? Rap? I've been listening to rap ever since I accidentally bought "It Was Written" when I was 9 years old, it is my favorite genre. I assure you I've heard hours of Little Wayne and TI, and I assure you my ears were open when I heard it. They are garbage at best, the sad excuse for talent that mainstream bullshit is built upon these days. No talent.

Kanye West is garbage, so is TI. Sorry if you disagree, but radio was 10x better without these lames. Take your Golddigger and Flashing Lights to some little kiddies who feel it, trash doesnt compare to any respectable artist. Keep your Chris Brown and other whack mainstream shit too. Radio rap died a decade ago.


----------



## Yeah (Oct 29, 2008)

MountainSmoker said:


> What genre am I bad mouthing? Hip hop? Rap? I've been listening to rap ever since I accidentally bought "It Was Written" when I was 9 years old, it is my favorite genre. I assure you I've heard hours of Little Wayne and TI, and I assure you my ears were open when I heard it. They are garbage at best, the sad excuse for talent that mainstream bullshit is built upon these days. No talent.
> 
> Kanye West is garbage, so is TI. Sorry if you disagree, but radio was 10x better without these lames. Take your Golddigger and Flashing Lights to some little kiddies who feel it, trash doesnt compare to any respectable artist. Keep your Chris Brown and other whack mainstream shit too. *Radio rap died a decade ago.*


That's what I'm saying, and I'm glad you've heard enough of it to decide what you do and don't like. I guess what I'm getting at is that there's so much music and so many artists out today that there's gotta be at least one that YOU like. I hate when people hear a Weezy song on the radio and say, "fuck that guy, that's the most annoying song I've ever heard" but don't care to look into it more. I've been listening to a lot of Zion-I, Skyzoo, and Donny Goines shit lately. Maybe it's hard for mainstream artists to rap about anything besides money, cars, women, because they can't relate to much else. 

Oh well. With internet access and a little time(which you probably have since you're on RIU) I'm sure you'll be able to find something that tickles your taste buds.


----------



## MountainSmoker (Oct 29, 2008)

> I guess what I'm getting at is that there's so much music and so many artists out today that there's gotta be at least one that YOU like.


I don't quite understand this sentence. I obviously like several artists, I listed at least 4, that you quoted yourself.



> I hate when people hear a Weezy song on the radio and say, "fuck that guy, that's the most annoying song I've ever heard" but don't care to look into it more. Maybe it's hard for mainstream artists to rap about anything besides money, cars, women, because they can't relate to much else.


This logic is questionable. Why look into something that annoys you? When you hear a shitty rapper, do you go and download his music?

I think you took my post as a personal insult at artists you like. I assure you, as a fellow pothead, I support whatever kinda music you like, and I'm not gonna hate on your choice in music... But the thread is about how modern mainstream rap sucks, and Little Wayne and TI are a huge contributing factor.

I know you're smoking the dank up there, enjoy whatever you're listening to, even if it's some Jackson 5 shit... lol..


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm here's something to think about

is it possible that a rapper repping the struggle who puts dwn real tru lyricsthat as he grows gets famous and makes money he becomes mainstream because he has everything a postar would have? he can no longer rap about the projects cuz he hasn't been 2 the projects in years and the only "project" he's worried about is finishing he's new yacht? so he raps about what he now knows which in the scheme of things is meaningless garbage noone with a brain wants to hear

i mean some rappers who have integrity will still be able to put down the g shit even when they're rich (tupac, lupe, biggie, nas) but those who all they wanted was the money cars and women, i guess that what he's rap turns into, money cars and women

something 2 think about


----------



## cheebamonkey (Nov 15, 2008)

MasterNuggets said:


> ROFL HAVE YOU EVER LISTENED TO LIL WAYNES LYRICS THEY ARE SHIT
> PURE SHIT
> PURE SHIT
> PURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHITPURE SHIT
> ...


I agree 100%, as soon as i hear his fucking voice i vomit im my mouth!!! lol PURE SHIT... i like immortal tech , andre nickatina , masta ace, murs ,parazitii, biggie, big l ,ice cube, 3 6 mafia, wutang, dr. dre, nas, and cypres hill, and many more.... the GOOD SHIT


----------



## h8popo (Nov 15, 2008)

I love that so many people agree with me. im so fed up of hearing him, and having sirius dosent help at all. and now that back spin is gone im really pissed. no hip hop escape from lil lame.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 15, 2008)

YouTube - Kanye West - Everything I Am

this is some good shit by kanye, he apart frm the last couple of things he has put out (those were rock, and alternative bullshit) is not too bad


----------



## panhead (Nov 15, 2008)

Since you asked...............yes,rap shit the bed the very first day it hit the scene,terrible garbage through & through.

Artists maybe,musical talent never.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 15, 2008)

panhead said:


> Since you asked...............yes,rap shit the bed the very first day it hit the scene,terrible garbage through & through.
> 
> Artists maybe,musical talent never.


eh ur opinio nothin i can, do

heavy metal shit the bed the day it came out, see that's not very nice is it? 

we're talkin about the degeneration of an artform into meaningless pop shit, u just call it terrible garbage, why do you hate it? what artists have yu listened to? i can respect if u said something like "they don't use enough instruments" or "they don't use their voice in a melodic fashion that i appreciate" u just said it's crap nice way 2 form an argument


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 15, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> heavy metal shit the bed the day it came out, see that's not very nice is it?


LMFAO!!! But seriously, rap today is going downhill. It's mostly driven by ego and pretentiousness. I love hip-hop, and do what I can to not let the garbage cloud my judgment between the good stuff and the bad stuff. I can handle certain mainstream artists in the genre (I do kinda like Lil' Wayne a small bit but also recognize that New Orleans needs a new face to represent us...he ain't doing it right...and best rapper alive, my left teste) but I've gotten into a lot more independent artists who stay true to what Hip-Hop stands for and don't sing about the glitz and the glamour. 

And fuck Kanye West for saying he's the voice of the generation...sorry you arrogant fuck, but my voice don't need the Auto Tuned T-Pain effect to be heard...

Trip 

Now playing: Atmosphere - One Of A Kind via FoxyTunes


----------



## panhead (Nov 15, 2008)

smartsoverambition said:


> eh ur opinio nothin i can, do
> 
> heavy metal shit the bed the day it came out, see that's not very nice is it?
> 
> we're talkin about the degeneration of an artform into meaningless pop shit, u just call it terrible garbage, why do you hate it? what artists have yu listened to? i can respect if u said something like "they don't use enough instruments" or "they don't use their voice in a melodic fashion that i appreciate" u just said it's crap nice way 2 form an argument


This should elaborate my stance on rap.

Im Not into heavy metal much either.

Miles Davis.

John Coltrane.

George Duke.

Chick Corea.

Ect.


It's not that they dont use "enough" musical instruments it's the fact that 99% of rap artists have no musical ability what so ever & cant play any instrument,looping a beat is not musical ability or musicianship.

There is no doubt that rap is an art form but should be classed as "spoken word" & not music,my only problem with rap & it's explosion on the scene is that it has taken away the desire of an entire generation of young people to learn to play a misical instrument,it's also taken away an entire generations ability to appreciate real musicianship because most rap has nothing to do with music,the beat is only background.

When rap inspires a generation of youth to learn an instrument to this skill level then i might appreciate it as having musical value,until then it's just entertainment,much like tv sit com's.

3 living guitar masters.

YouTube - PACO DE LUCIA , John McLaughlin , AL DI MEOLA


----------



## pokey (Nov 16, 2008)

Rap getting worse obviously means ghetto life is getting more tolerable right? Dunno, it just seems that all the old school good stuff what talking about their views on their real life troubles, now it's money, girls, bling, not overcoming shit.


----------



## Yeah (Nov 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> This should elaborate my stance on rap.
> 
> Im Not into heavy metal much either.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I'd say that to make a GOOD beat, there is a bit of musical talent required. Most producers know how to play the piano, guitar, and even various other instruments. It takes talent to be able to put those guitar licks and piano loops into something that someone might want to hear some day.

That being said, there's something I can appreciate in every genre of music even if I don't listen to it all the time. For instance, I can appreciate a lot of the crazy guitar solos in heavy metal, but cant stand the fucking screaming and shit. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## panhead (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah said:


> Fair enough. I'd say that to make a GOOD beat, there is a bit of musical talent required. Most producers know how to play the piano, guitar, and even various other instruments. It takes talent to be able to put those guitar licks and piano loops into something that someone might want to hear some day.
> 
> That being said, there's something I can appreciate in every genre of music even if I don't listen to it all the time. For instance, I can appreciate a lot of the crazy guitar solos in heavy metal, but cant stand the fucking screaming and shit. Just my 2 cents.


Im with ya on the screaming nonsense,to me any music is fucked if you cant understand what their saying,most of what i listen to has no vocals at all,most jazz & fusion jazz are instrumental peices,however i do enjoy listining to blues when im stoned & that has vocals.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

panhead said:


> Im with ya on the screaming nonsense,to me any music is fucked if you cant understand what their saying,most of what i listen to has no vocals at all,most jazz & fusion jazz are instrumental peices,however i do enjoy listining to blues when im stoned & that has vocals.


i enjoy jazz it's not on my ipod and i wont select to listen to it but it's great high music and if u play it in the background it's pretty damn soothing and makes u feel, well smart lol


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 16, 2008)

The sad thing is there have been many good hiphop artists who did use instruments and could hold a key without going out of tune,just 90% of the hiphop artist to day can't.


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 16, 2008)

That's why they all use auto-tune now...no talent hacks like Kanye...among others


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 16, 2008)

Rap got killed with Tupac... End of story.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> Rap got killed with Tupac... End of story.


MAINSTREAM died with tupac and big, if ur willing to look, u'll see it's still on life support


----------



## grind (Nov 16, 2008)

THCinmysystem said:


> ur a retard...lil wayne is seriously the best rapper alive....my fav is 2pac...but if lil wayne died today...he would be more famous than even 2pac or biggie


are you fucking retarded?
god get the fuck out of here, you obviously know nothing about rap music
but yeah, i totally agree rap is shit now
and most of my favourite rappers are dead. ODB, pac, biggie... man, thats depressing


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

grind said:


> are you fucking retarded?
> god get the fuck out of here, you obviously know nothing about rap music
> but yeah, i totally agree rap is shit now
> and most of my favourite rappers are dead. ODB, pac, biggie... man, thats depressing


believe me people are stupid lil wayne fucktards WILL put him up there with the greats

remember ja rule? his songs bring bak memories but the only one i liked wuz i'm frn new york (guess why) but people are putting him right up there in the top 20. plz


----------



## Yeah (Nov 16, 2008)

If you can't sing, don't sing. And don't put the auto-tune on.


----------



## t0k3s (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah said:


> If you can't sing, don't sing. And don't put the auto-tune on.


Or practice,anyone with a voice can sing,it just takes practice to make it sound in key with a song.auto tune puts it in key for you that takes away the learning part if you have trouble singing,but sometimes there's certain keys one cant get with their natural voice which is what auto tune is really for..I wish music went back to the days when money was not the motive,it was about playing music and making good songs and not slapping a shitty album out every year rehashing the same old shit... this goes for all music,not just rap...some of the best music was made with little or no money on low qaulity instruments....you could have all the money you want but still be a shitty musician,and when everone realises that, music will make a comeback until then were stuck with reahashed crappy music.


----------



## Traz (Nov 17, 2008)

lil wayne is crap. I agree with you bro.


----------



## JoshT (Nov 17, 2008)

most of the newer rappers these days are shit 

check this lad out tho hes 18 n from manchester england e gonna b big in a few years trust

YouTube - Shifty - I Think
YouTube - Shifty - street life
YouTube - Shifty - Fuck The Government


----------



## grind (Nov 17, 2008)

JoshT said:


> most of the newer rappers these days are shit
> 
> check this lad out tho hes 18 n from manchester england e gonna b big in a few years trust
> 
> ...


lmao, that guy sounds hilarious. cant really take him seriously.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Nov 17, 2008)

hip-hop kinda died after '04' but nothing like the 90's when hip-hop was alive and well i miss them days.. im still bumping shit from 94...


----------



## ripz (Nov 17, 2008)

i like old skool new skool
banging t.i paper trail now good beats


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 17, 2008)

JoshT said:


> most of the newer rappers these days are shit
> 
> check this lad out tho hes 18 n from manchester england e gonna b big in a few years trust
> 
> ...



i actually like shotty manchester better but he's aight


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 17, 2008)

JoshT said:


> most of the newer rappers these days are shit
> 
> check this lad out tho hes 18 n from manchester england e gonna b big in a few years trust
> 
> ...



What's big in England NEVER blows up in the US... We're just a different species. We like our rappers to be brutal gang bangers that carry their own mobile gun shops in the glove box.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 17, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> What's big in England NEVER blows up in the US... We're just a different species. We like our rappers to be brutal gang bangers that carry their own mobile gun shops in the glove box.


it's like that too in england (manchester, south london, etc.)

but i dnt think people here can get passed the accent barrier
and in england still in the early stages of our urban music growth, it hasn't been bastardized to hell, yet


----------



## JoshT (Nov 19, 2008)

the next generation cumin up they only kids watch
YouTube - THE YOUTS PHI-LIFE


----------



## monkey1969 (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont much like lill wayne..but dre and snoop thats the shit....go back a bit farther to bad brains..and the untouchables. you just might get off


----------



## Dre773 (Nov 25, 2008)

Lil wayne got lyrics tho.......but he smoked out....too many drugs for to long


----------



## dtchmstr420 (Nov 25, 2008)

lil wayne has lyrics bcuz Drake n Gille Da Kid were n are writing for him, Eminem was just voted best rapper ever or best rapper alive, the problem with rap is that it is controled by the industry, if ur not gunna listen n do what the record companys want ur not gettin ne where, n t-pain n shit sell records thats all they care about


----------



## kingtrip (Nov 25, 2008)

dtchmstr420 said:


> lil wayne has lyrics bcuz Drake n Gille Da Kid were n are writing for him, Eminem was just voted best rapper ever or best rapper alive, the problem with rap is that it is controled by the industry, if ur not gunna listen n do what the record companys want ur not gettin ne where, n t-pain n shit sell records thats all they care about


Hit the nail on the head, yo...

And unfortunately it's gonna continue that way. Once the suits took over the industry that was the final nail in the coffin...

Trip

Now playing: Atmosphere - Puppets via FoxyTunes


----------

